# What substrate is this?



## trin_007 (May 21, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what this substrate is and possibly where i might be able to buy it around Brisbane? It seems to be some form of shredded bark/coir (or even maybe coconut husk?) but i can't seem to find anything that looks like it anywhere. 



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (May 21, 2016)

Coconut husk.

Have used it in the past but stopped due to the amount of small particle dust that comes with it. Might not be harmful, but I found it undesirable.


----------



## trin_007 (May 21, 2016)

Yes it sure is a pain to clean up but i do like the natural look. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (May 21, 2016)

Use Kritters krumble, it is similar and generally found at pet stores for decent prices. Very easy to clean and non-harmful to pythons


----------



## jsmith (May 22, 2016)

i use aspen shavings by zoomed. 8L for around $20. i find most zoomed stuff is pretty decent worth the exrta $$

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 23, 2016)

Its called Repti Bark made by ZooMed. I personally stopped using it years ago due to it dust-creating carcinogenic properties. But it was the bees knees 10 years ago. So find something better. Hence why its not regularly available in Brisbane.


----------



## alexbee (May 24, 2016)

I can direct you to a shop in Brisbane that sells newspapers  lol


----------



## kalo1993 (May 24, 2016)

Kritter's crumble is the way to go if you want it natural looking. I will also add that the substrate pictured is coconut husk as Wally said and NOT Repti bark, you can buy it in compressed bricks at most pet shops or online and its really cheap.


----------

